# How will you become Mayor?



## XenoVII (Jun 16, 2012)

I am sure people have been speculating this, but here is a thread where we could focus on that. If there is a previous thread about this, please let me know.


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 16, 2012)

Well, there are 2 scenarios:
Start from the beginning or Wait for a bit.
If you start form the beginning there should be a quick tutorial of what you should do and how to do it and a bit of a backstory as to why. Kapp'n can question you at the beginning like normal and say to go to the Town Hall for something important, Tortimer can give you a reason why, he will entrust the town with you, and if you need help you could go to that island home in the ocean (which could be his retirement house) and he could give you tips.
If you wait for a bit it should only be a week to a month to get accustom to everything.


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 16, 2012)

I think Tortimer will have to retire and they ask all the villagers who of them wants to be mayor and they're all like noooo so they put you forward without you even saying anything

OR the same as above but you have the option to turn it down


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 16, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> OR the same as above but you have the option to turn it down



Yeah, but that kind of ruins the point of customizing your town. For example: If you weren't mayor and you were building something, the villagers would either be confused, mad, or simply wouldn't care, but Tortimer would.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jun 16, 2012)

you probably get forced into being mayor, like how in the first game you get forced into being part of the happy room academy 
and forced to buy a house and pay it off.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 16, 2012)

DavidOfTAK said:


> you probably get forced into being mayor, like how in the first game you get forced into being part of the happy room academy
> and forced to buy a house and pay it off.





Spoiler











I definitely think becoming mayor should be a challenge, or it won't be fun. It would be cool to run against Tortimier, having an election and either winning or loosing, depending on how much you did for the town/citizens.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 16, 2012)

Knowing AC, you'll probably just be the mayor from the start. Like when Rover is asking you about your name and town, as your talking he'll be like "oh! you're the new mayor!" or something.


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 16, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> Knowing AC, you'll probably just be the mayor from the start. Like when Rover is asking you about your name and town, as your talking he'll be like "oh! you're the new mayor!" or something.



I hope the you have a "Lul whut?" response


----------



## Keenan (Jun 16, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> I hope the you have a "Lul whut?" response


Choices:


Yes

Yes, I am the mayor

There's no escaping. You're the mayor whether you like it or not.

I seriously would like it to be a challenge though. It won't be as fun if you don't have to work to become mayor.


----------



## Berry (Jun 16, 2012)

I actually have written this in an another thread as one of my first posts, so here is my guess:
In the Developer's Roundtable it was said that the secretary is a little clumsy, so my guess is that it is her first day in town too and she confused us as being the mayor. The mayor has to make some decisions (like where to build the caf? etc.) so in her hectic she didn't notice us denying that we actually aren't the mayor. Tortimer is sleeping as always and didn't get any of that. After we did a hell of a job, Tortimer says that we are the new mayor. He says that he's too old and needed support so the secretary arrived. Tortimer retires and we can meet him sometimes in his leisure time. 
Sorry, my English is not perfect... just my 2 cents here


----------



## Cherrypie (Jun 16, 2012)

Berry said:


> I actually have written this in an another thread as one of my first posts, so here is my guess:
> In the Developer's Roundtable it was said that the secretary is a little clumsy, so my guess is that it is her first day in town too and she confused us as being the mayor. The mayor has to make some decisions (like where to build the caf? etc.) so in her hectic she didn't notice us denying that we actually aren't the mayor. Tortimer is sleeping as always and didn't get any of that. After we did a hell of a job, Tortimer says that we are the new mayor. He says that he's too old and needed support so the secretary arrived. Tortimer retires and we can meet him sometimes in his leisure time.
> Sorry, my English is not perfect... just my 2 cents here



I think that idea is very good! I wouldn't be surprised if this happens.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 16, 2012)

I should not be a challenge to be mayor. I'm sorry, but It mustn't be a challenge. Animal Crossing is suppose to be a laid back game for casual gamers. If they made it a challenge a lot of people may not be willing to take the challenge.


----------



## Cherrypie (Jun 16, 2012)

traceguy said:


> I should not be a challenge to be mayor. I'm sorry, but It mustn't be a challenge. Animal Crossing is suppose to be a laid back game for casual gamers. If they made it a challenge a lot of people may not be willing to take the challenge.



You are probably right... But I don't want it to be completely easy. I know some people don't want to be mayor that much, but I am really excited about it!


----------



## Berry (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks, Cherrypie! 
I also doubt that it's gonna be a challenge, you have to be the mayor right from the start. I guess that it is going to be the new 'tutorial'....


----------



## Keenan (Jun 16, 2012)

Berry said:


> I actually have written this in an another thread as one of my first posts, so here is my guess:
> In the Developer's Roundtable it was said that the secretary is a little clumsy, so my guess is that it is her first day in town too and she confused us as being the mayor. The mayor has to make some decisions (like where to build the caf? etc.) so in her hectic she didn't notice us denying that we actually aren't the mayor. Tortimer is sleeping as always and didn't get any of that. After we did a hell of a job, Tortimer says that we are the new mayor. He says that he's too old and needed support so the secretary arrived. Tortimer retires and we can meet him sometimes in his leisure time.
> Sorry, my English is not perfect... just my 2 cents here


Your grammar is better than half of the English speakers on this site. That's...sad.
I really like how this plays out, yet I stress once again that I want there to be a challenge. Simply becoming mayor wouldn't be as fun as running in an election or earning it by your work around the town and such.


----------



## unique (Jun 16, 2012)

Spoiler



Instead of starting off as mayor, you will have to rise up through the ranks to become mayor. (By doing tasks for villagers and working for Tortimer as you worked with Tom Nook in the previous games.)



I only want Bidoof's idea. It makes the most sense and just feels more nostalgic. Like playing the previous games working for Tom Nook but this time going through a whole new experience only this time it's Tortimer version.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 16, 2012)

unique said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That rumor has been on the AC:3DS wiki rumor page for quite some time. It sounds likely.


----------



## unique (Jun 16, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> That rumor has been on the AC:3DS wiki rumor page for quite some time. It sounds likely.



never been on that before but cheers for showing me.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

Again, as stated above;

rumor;

Instead of starting off as mayor, you will have to rise up through the ranks to become mayor. (By doing tasks for villagers and working for Tortimer as you worked with Tom Nook in the previous games.)


----------



## Keenan (Jun 16, 2012)

unique said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> That rumor has been on the AC:3DS wiki rumor page for quite some time. It sounds likely.



I actually got it from somewhere else because I don't trust Wiki's


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 17, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I actually got it from somewhere else because I don't trust Wiki's



Yeah...wikis aren't allowed in my schoolwork because anyone can edit them.

I really don't care how we get to be mayor, as long as it makes sense in the storyline, whether it be work for it or if "Tortimer called" you in to take over.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> Yeah...wikis aren't allowed in my schoolwork because anyone can edit them.
> 
> I really don't care how we get to be mayor, as long as it makes sense in the storyline, whether it be work for it or if "Tortimer called" you in to take over.



if it is tortimer calls you I hope there is a few minutes of dialogue though


----------



## Cherrypie (Jun 18, 2012)

^ Agree.


----------



## candycornbuddy (Jun 18, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Animal Crossing is supposed to be an easy, fun game. I don't think that there would be an election. I know for a fact that he retires so, yeah...


----------



## Keenan (Jun 18, 2012)

candycornbuddy said:


> Animal Crossing is supposed to be an easy, fun game. I don't think that there would be an election. I know for a fact that he retires so, yeah...


Source please?

This obviously doesn't have to happen, it's just an idea that sounds fun to me.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 21, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Source please?
> 
> This obviously doesn't have to happen, it's just an idea that sounds fun to me.



Well come on they are not going to say any character has died that is just to violent, either he quits, retires or gets fired.


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2012)

we still dont know though


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 22, 2012)

I think after watching the trailer that you get appointed mayor as you arrive or something along those lines..


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah all those animals crowd around you obviously you just became a big part of the town, I hope there is only three residents in the beginning and more move in each day after you start for that whole week like it was in WW.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah all those animals crowd around you obviously you just became a big part of the town, I hope there is only three residents in the beginning and more move in each day after you start for that whole week like it was in WW.


there is, you can see it in the trailer, there are 4 character out the front, and one is the secretary


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah but those could just be the only three that decide to greet you.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

i doubt that only a few would welcome you


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 23, 2012)

The town might start out with 3 animal again, like in Wild World.
But the secretary being there at the start does show a sign that they're expecting you. What I'm wondering is why you and not him/her (Most likely her) are the mayor. 

I think Rover is also on the trolley/train with you again. It can't be Kapp'n, because he's probably at the island again. If only it was KK and his guitar playing at the beginning like ACGC again...


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 23, 2012)

How am I going to become Mayor? Well I'm planning an assassination attempt if you must know...


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> The town might start out with 3 animal again, like in Wild World.
> But the secretary being there at the start does show a sign that they're expecting you. What I'm wondering is why you and not him/her (Most likely her) are the mayor.
> 
> I think Rover is also on the trolley/train with you again. It can't be Kapp'n, because he's probably at the island again. If only it was KK and his guitar playing at the beginning like ACGC again...



Maybe Shizu doens't have the qualifications of w/e - (highly doubt this) or maybe it's a squeal to CF and from the ~4 years you've spent in your town on CF you get promoted to be mayor; again i doubt this would happen

Yeah, but if the start of the video is actually the player arriving in town, you're the only one on the train


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Yeah, but if the start of the video is actually the player arriving in town, you're the only one on the train



Maybe whoever you speak to gets off at the stop before you and they say something like "right here's my stop, good luck in -insert town name here-  
Just a suggestion, I did find it weird that it was only you on the train..


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

BlueBear said:


> Maybe whoever you speak to gets off at the stop before you and they say something like "right here's my stop, good luck in -insert town name here-
> Just a suggestion, I did find it weird that it was only you on the train..



hmm maybe,
I don't actually think the part of the train shown at the start is the player arriving, you're the only one on the train and that monkey says like barely nothing


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Lol in all te games it's always you shown coming out, even though someone was talkin to you on the transportation, you never see them from the outside view.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> hmm maybe,
> I don't actually think the part of the train shown at the start is the player arriving, you're the only one on the train and that monkey says like barely nothing



In one trailer they are not going to show you talking to someone for like five minutes on the train, they probably cut that part out of the trailer. You can see the train moving and then it goes black, that's probably when you talk to the person. They just cut it out and went straight to your arrival.


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Lol in all te games it's always you shown coming out, even though someone was talkin to you on the transportation, you never see them from the outside view.


really?



Superpenguin said:


> In one trailer they are not going to show you talking to someone for like five minutes on the train, they probably cut that part out of the trailer. You can see the train moving and then it goes black, that's probably when you talk to the person. They just cut it out and went straight to your arrival.


true true, also edit please


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry I didn't know how to edit a quote into my last post, and yes in all games, they don't show who was inside talking to you from an outside view, I just always assumed they got off before you even though they don't show it.


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

never knew that lol


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 23, 2012)

Well in wild world I think the taxis windows were too dark or tinted to even see in them anyway, I know in city folk you couldn't see anyone except yourself coming out.


----------



## unique (Jun 24, 2012)

i'm just suprised tortimer never even made a cameo throughout the whole video ==;;


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 24, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> In one trailer they are not going to show you talking to someone for like five minutes on the train, they probably cut that part out of the trailer. You can see the train moving and then it goes black, that's probably when you talk to the person. They just cut it out and went straight to your arrival.



That sounds right...


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah cause in the beginning, the windows aren't clear, that's when you start out so you haven't created a player, then the windows go clear when you arrive, so you see yourself cause you have been created.


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 25, 2012)

unique said:


> i'm just suprised tortimer never even made a cameo throughout the whole video ==;;



Maybe they want to keep quiet on him or there will be something involving him that would have taken too much time.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 25, 2012)

Animal Crossing 3DS is a sequel to City Folk. That's why you're taller and experienced enough to be the mayor of your own town.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Animal Crossing 3DS is a sequel to City Folk



How? Where did you find this out at?


----------



## SockHead (Jun 25, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> How? Where did you find this out at?



It's just what I think. It would make sense though.. Kicks has his own shop now too


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

SockHead said:


> It's just what I think. It would make sense though.. Kicks has his own shop now too



Yeah, I guess, though I doubt Nintendo will mention it, and Brewster always told me how his City Cafe failed, and Balthers took him in, but he wants to start up his own place again, so yeah the cafe of course.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 25, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah, I guess, though I doubt Nintendo will mention it, and Brewster always told me how his City Cafe failed, and Balthers took him in, but he wants to start up his own place again, so yeah the cafe of course.



I think you're able to build the cafe in your own town though. I remember an early screenshot that translated to something along the lines of the player talking to the poodle assistant, and the poodle asking where the player wants to place the cafe.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

SockHead said:


> I think you're able to build the cafe in your own town though. I remember an early screenshot that translated to something along the lines of the player talking to the poodle assistant, and the poodle asking where the player wants to place the cafe.


yeah, i know, brewster finally gets another chance at his own cafe.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Animal Crossing 3DS is a sequel to City Folk. That's why you're taller and experienced enough to be the mayor of your own town.


100% true



Superpenguin said:


> How? Where did you find this out at?


oh you



SockHead said:


> It's just what I think. It would make sense though.. Kicks has his own shop now too


I posted this first! copier >:|


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 25, 2012)

Do you think it'll explain it?

It never really went into detail about why you moved out from your parent's house, you just kinda did.
I guess Nintendo didn't figure people would ask in depth questions if they accepted the fact animals could wear clothes, own houses, and have jobs. 

BUT. I think that you will be chosen out of "a number of candidates" to be the mayor. Not explaining why, or how that came to be, or who the others were. Just enough to say, "Okay, you were picked to be mayor, don't ask questions, have fun."


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2012)

idc.

I still hope the errands rumor is true, seems to be more fun, maybe what you said could work, too


----------



## unique (Jun 26, 2012)

^ this still sounds the most fitting. it just feels more nostalgic running errands than going for an election.


----------



## Lucky03 (Jun 28, 2012)

Well I think straight off the train/tram you're the mayor, if you look at the most recent video it seems the villagers are expecting you.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jun 28, 2012)

It's been said before, but I think you can be the Mayor from the beginning since there was a small crowd, including the secretary. And they elected you Mayor on the spot. Probably that would work with only the first person.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 28, 2012)

TheFarmboy said:


> It's been said before, but I think you can be the Mayor from the beginning since there was a small crowd, including the secretary. And they elected you Mayor on the spot. Probably that would work with only the first person.



I hope each person gets their own town.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 28, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> I hope each person gets their own town.



Same. It wouldn't be fair to the others if only the first person to play is mayor.


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2012)

I really dont think each person should get their own town;
it'd take up space on the game, which could be used for other things


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 29, 2012)

I've just been thinking...most of the "multiplayer" games that have been released lately have been through local play.  I think this means that there will be only one player/one town per game, and the multiplayer-ness of it will be through online and local play in other's towns.


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> I've just been thinking...most of the "multiplayer" games that have been released lately have been through local play.  I think this means that there will be only one player/one town per game, and the multiplayer-ness of it will be through online and local play in other's towns.


this is what i have been trying to get across for a few weeks now.
happy someone is starting to understand


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 29, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> this is what i have been trying to get across for a few weeks now.
> happy someone is starting to understand



Yeah, well...must be the higher temperatures either making my brain work better, or starting the burn-out process


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 29, 2012)

Start out normal, have an election where villagers will vote for you if you're nice and do things for them. Of course, Nintendo won't actually do anything that makes sense like that. You'll likely become mayor the moment you fire up the game.


----------



## Lyla (Jun 30, 2012)

I think you start of being the mayor as soon as you arrive by the looks of the new trailer. 

I hope they don't make it so you can have several different towns on the one game. I think there will only be one mayor who will be the first player you make. Perhaps there will be a way to switch the duty of mayor from one player to a different one in case you wanted to switch main players.


----------



## Maarten707 (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe the first person is the mayor, and the second like Pelly!


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 30, 2012)

I really can't see only the first person to play being mayor. That would be completely unfair to the other people. If anything, everyone will be mayor of the same town.


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2012)

What?
in most cases, the first person to play the game is the owner, seems fair to me.

4 mayors in one town, seems unrealistic.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 30, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> I really can't see only the first person to play being mayor. That would be completely unfair to the other people. If anything, everyone will be mayor of the same town.



I couldn't see 4 mayors. Like Bidoof said, its unrealistic. And how is it unfair to the other people? If I bought the animal crossing game I would like to be mayor so I could design my town layout, sure I'd like to share the game with my little cousin but would I like him ruining the layout I made? No, it would be a constant struggle between the mayors over the layout (if we all want to do mayor duties). I bought the game and I'm first player so it should be my right to be the only mayor. I'm not trying to sound mean but I just don't think 4 mayors would be a good idea.


----------



## X66x66 (Jun 30, 2012)

My sisters and my dad play AC too, and I would feel kinda bad if I'm the only one who has mayor perks and they don't.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol, I don't really care, cause I am the only one in my town anyway.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 30, 2012)

X66x66 said:


> My sisters and my dad play AC too, and I would feel kinda bad if I'm the only one who has mayor perks and they don't.



If they don't like something about the town, they could always go on your character or let you know so you, as the mayor, can take care of it. Not everyone would argue about town layout, but it wouldn't work for most people if everyone were mayor. I know it wouldn't work for my family lol Perhaps there will be an option in which you can choose who can have mayor duties in your town?


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> If they don't like something about the town, they could always go on your character or let you know so you, as the mayor, can take care of it. Not everyone would argue about town layout, but it wouldn't work for most people if everyone were mayor. I know it wouldn't work for my family lol Perhaps there will be an option in which you can choose who can have mayor duties in your town?


i like this post.
i mean, i dont think it would work for all families, but nintendo will do their best


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 1, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> If they don't like something about the town, they could always go on your character or let you know so you, as the mayor, can take care of it. Not everyone would argue about town layout, but it wouldn't work for most people if everyone were mayor. I know it wouldn't work for my family lol Perhaps there will be an option in which you can choose who can have mayor duties in your town?



This.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 4, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> If they don't like something about the town, they could always go on your character or let you know so you, as the mayor, can take care of it. Not everyone would argue about town layout, but it wouldn't work for most people if everyone were mayor. I know it wouldn't work for my family lol Perhaps there will be an option in which you can choose who can have mayor duties in your town?



But it's not really a game meant for everyone to share a character.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 5, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> But it's not really a game meant for everyone to share a character.



It's not sharing exactly, its just someone going on the first players character to take care of the town. I highly doubt that they would make a "one character, one game" type animal crossing, that would be ridiculous in my opinion.

However I strongly believe that the "first player" should be the one who takes care of mayoral duties. If the other players don't like something about the town, they can get "first player" to change by asking them to do it OR get on that character to do it themselves. It wouldn't be that hard. I understand that some people may want all characters to have duties so maybe Nintendo would have the option for the mayor to resign and let another player become mayor or the mayor could give other players abilities to change the landscape. 

Heck, maybe landscaping isn't really a mayor duty (but placing buildings is), which is plausible but I wouldn't like it much.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 5, 2012)

I wouldn't like it if all the humans had the mayor powers. I don't have anyone else that'd want to play my game, but I do like making multiple characters. But I feel that being the mayor should be a one person job for a single town.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 5, 2012)

Maybe the other characters are secretaries...


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 5, 2012)

Espio&Kirby said:


> Maybe the other characters are secretaries...



You get a secretary from the get go.


----------



## Maarten707 (Jul 5, 2012)

One thing is sure, there will not be more towns on 1 game card! At least, I think so..


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 5, 2012)

Maarten707 said:


> One thing is sure, there will not be more towns on 1 game card! At least, I think so..



This was NEVER confirmed, and I actually think this is pretty possible.


----------



## Maarten707 (Jul 5, 2012)

I know, but I think they will not do it, I think it's weird!


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 5, 2012)

Hm....maybe they're Vice Mayors....


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 5, 2012)

Maarten707 said:


> I know, but I think they will not do it, I think it's weird!



Well it doesn't really matter if you think they shouldn't or not, they won't listen to one fan for a major decision for the game.


----------



## Maarten707 (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes, I know! But the idea of Espio&Kirby could be right!


----------



## Gandalf (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't see why they cant just have so many mayors for however many players are in the town. Sure, it seems unrealistic and a little bit silly, but imo its a way better alternative to cutting players out from one of the primary new features of the game.

More than one town per gamecard just doesn't seem like a possibility to me.


----------



## Maarten707 (Jul 5, 2012)

I completely agree. I mean, it's a lot funnier with more mayors! And I think a lot of people want to live in the same town as their family or friends! It would be completely unfair if only 1 player was the mayor!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 5, 2012)

Maarten707 said:


> I completely agree. I mean, it's a lot funnier with more mayors! And I think a lot of people want to live in the same town as their family or friends! It would be completely unfair if only 1 player was the mayor!



Yeah, but it will get too hectic with everyone being mayor.


----------



## Gandalf (Jul 5, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah, but it will get too hectic with everyone being mayor.



Yeah, I can see what you mean for features like setting dates for events (if we can) or placing buildings and such.

Im sure they will work something out, or just anticipate that people will talk to each other about where they want to put the bigger buildings before placing them, and then just give free reign to everyone regarding where they want to put town furniture.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 5, 2012)

PurplePikmin said:


> Yeah, I can see what you mean for features like setting dates for events (if we can) or placing buildings and such.
> 
> Im sure they will work something out, or just anticipate that people will talk to each other about where they want to put the bigger buildings before placing them, and then just give free reign to everyone regarding where they want to put town furniture.



it could become a democracy when a second character is made, where when a building is needed to be placed, all the humans go ahead and pick a spot around town they'd like it, and then there is a vote for all resident(including animals) and it is decided where it is placed, sort of how the additional bridge being placed worked in ACCF.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 5, 2012)

They could be Voce Mayors,or City Council?


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> It's not sharing exactly, its just someone going on the first players character to take care of the town. I highly doubt that they would make a "one character, one game" type animal crossing, that would be ridiculous in my opinion.
> 
> However I strongly believe that the "first player" should be the one who takes care of mayoral duties. If the other players don't like something about the town, they can get "first player" to change by asking them to do it OR get on that character to do it themselves. It wouldn't be that hard. I understand that some people may want all characters to have duties so maybe Nintendo would have the option for the mayor to resign and let another player become mayor or the mayor could give other players abilities to change the landscape.
> 
> Heck, maybe landscaping isn't really a mayor duty (but placing buildings is), which is plausible but I wouldn't like it much.


yes i agree with this



Prof Gallows said:


> I wouldn't like it if all the humans had the mayor powers. I don't have anyone else that'd want to play my game, but I do like making multiple characters. But I feel that being the mayor should be a one person job for a single town.


I agree. 
No one but me will be playing my game, and on CF I found my main character died after a while (which was a boy, and i've always liked females better, more stylish) and then I played with my girl character. With this version, if my main character would be mayor, which would be my boy, then I could make my girl, too - who wouldn't be mayor. And both would get played equally.
It's a win-win IMO



Espio&Kirby said:


> Maybe the other characters are secretaries...


We have Shizu 



Superpenguin said:


> Well it doesn't really matter if you think they shouldn't or not, they won't listen to one fan for a major decision for the game.


I still doubt the multiple towns in one game thing.
Nintendo wants to make money. They're going to do it with each game having the one town



PurplePikmin said:


> I don't see why they cant just have so many mayors for however many players are in the town. Sure, it seems unrealistic and a little bit silly, but imo its a way better alternative to cutting players out from one of the primary new features of the game.
> 
> More than one town per gamecard just doesn't seem like a possibility to me.


Pretty much my reply to Gallow's post.
But adding to this too. Yes I do think it is possible to happen, i just dont want it to



Superpenguin said:


> it could become a democracy when a second character is made, where when a building is needed to be placed, all the humans go ahead and pick a spot around town they'd like it, and then there is a vote for all resident(including animals) and it is decided where it is placed, sort of how the additional bridge being placed worked in ACCF.


Not really a fan of this idea;
The person who bought the game (presuming they're the mayor) would want to place buildings where they want them to go, having other players (especially animals) would just ruin it for me.
Like I dont see why the animals would vote for where a building goes. /opinion


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 6, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> But adding to this too. Yes I do think it is possible to happen, i just don't want it to.
> and on CF I found my main character died after a while



Well, I don't think that the gamechip, as powerful as it is, would be able to hold the data of more than one town. Also, what exactly do you mean by died?


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 6, 2012)

Maybe they'll take care of the mayor duties like they did in City Folk. Some people vote, and whoever doesn't doesn't count? Like the bridge?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 6, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Maybe they'll take care of the mayor duties like they did in City Folk. Some people vote, and whoever doesn't doesn't count? Like the bridge?



I brought this up, and I agree to it, if you REALLY want to decide where EVERYTHING goes, just force everyone to vote where you want it.


----------



## RisingSun (Jul 6, 2012)

Personally, I just don't see multiple players being on this game.  I think you will be able to play via local play or internet, but I am thinking it will be one player, one town.  It will be too confusing with the mayor thing to have multiple players like that.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 6, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> Personally, I just don't see multiple players being on this game.  I think you will be able to play via local play or internet, but I am thinking it will be one player, one town.  It will be too confusing with the mayor thing to have multiple players like that.



I think that too, but it would be weird for them to suddenly change that, though with one character, one town, that leaves more space open for other features.


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 6, 2012)

Your 1st character is the mayor, your others most likely the mayor's aid or council. That is most likely how it will happen. It seems that when you start the game, you might get an interesting story and/or tutorial on how to be mayor.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 6, 2012)

In the newest trailer Shizu says "Mayor! We'e been waiting.", and she's with some other animals. It seems like the town was already expecting us.

As for the humans in one town, I've been thinking one is the mayor and the rest are just normal residents. It's not like you can have 4 mayors. And if they were secretaries/helpers, 1. We already have Shizu and 2. How would we control them? Unless they add this as a new feature (which I highly doubt), you can't control 2 people at once. So how can they help? The mayor would be sleeping in the attic, and the other human could only do limited work. Maybe if they do something and the mayor has to approve of it, but still.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 6, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> In the newest trailer Shizu says "Mayor! We'e been waiting.", and she's with some other animals. It seems like the town was already expecting us.
> 
> As for the humans in one town, I've been thinking one is the mayor and the rest are just normal residents. It's not like you can have 4 mayors. And if they were secretaries/helpers, 1. We already have Shizu and 2. How would we control them? Unless they add this as a new feature (which I highly doubt), you can't control 2 people at once. So how can they help? The mayor would be sleeping in the attic, and the other human could only do limited work. Maybe if they do something and the mayor has to approve of it, but still.



I would like the other humans to be normal villagers but I do like the idea of other human characters submitting things for the mayor to approve of (or them submitting complaints), after all, I hear the animal villagers are going to do the same.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 6, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> In the newest trailer Shizu says "Mayor! We'e been waiting.", and she's with some other animals. It seems like the town was already expecting us.
> 
> As for the humans in one town, I've been thinking one is the mayor and the rest are just normal residents. It's not like you can have 4 mayors. And if they were secretaries/helpers, 1. We already have Shizu and 2. How would we control them? Unless they add this as a new feature (which I highly doubt), you can't control 2 people at once. So how can they help? The mayor would be sleeping in the attic, and the other human could only do limited work. Maybe if they do something and the mayor has to approve of it, but still.


I bet the other people can buy the town decorations, and every town decoration is placed in storage until the mayor decides where it goes.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 6, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> I would like the other humans to be normal villagers but I do like the idea of other human characters submitting things for the mayor to approve of (or them submitting complaints), after all, I hear the animal villagers are going to do the same.



Thx  Yes it makes most sense to me.



Superpenguin said:


> I bet the other people can buy the town decorations, and every town decoration is placed in storage until the mayor decides where it goes.



Yeah, that's what I was thinking :-D The other humans kind of have a job, but without overpowering the mayor.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 6, 2012)

Can Nintendo make their games save to the SD Card? Cause if they can they could have one town per SD card.....


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> Well, I don't think that the gamechip, as powerful as it is, would be able to hold the data of more than one town. Also, what exactly do you mean by died?


died = stopped playing



RisingSun said:


> Personally, I just don't see multiple players being on this game.  I think you will be able to play via local play or internet, but I am thinking it will be one player, one town.  It will be too confusing with the mayor thing to have multiple players like that.





Superpenguin said:


> I think that too, but it would be weird for them to suddenly change that, though with one character, one town, that leaves more space open for other features.


pretty much what Penguin said, I want it to happen, but i doubt it will



Superpenguin said:


> Can Nintendo make their games save to the SD Card? Cause if they can they could have one town per SD card.....


They said a while ago newer titles would be able to be digitally downloaded off the eShop and saved onto an SD card, AC3DS is meant to be one of these titles.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:
			
		

> They said a while ago newer titles would be able to be digitally downloaded off the eShop and saved onto an SD card, AC3DS is meant to be one of these titles.



Would explain why it could have been delayed further. Making the game digital would take a lot more time than polishing it.


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> died = stopped playing





Prof Gallows said:


> Would explain why it could have been delayed further. Making the game digital would take a lot more time than polishing it.



That's what I thought, but how did he stop playing?

And yes, that is most likely why. But if they had planned for this awhile back..... No, they probably would have announced something of that magnitude.


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

because it was me and i had my female character, which had much more money and i enjoyed playing with more.
I lost interest to play with my main character because there was no need to go on.
Which is why if AC3DS has multiple players, I would make my male character be mayor


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> because it was me and i had my female character, which had much more money and i enjoyed playing with more.
> I lost interest to play with my main character because there was no need to go on.
> Which is why if AC3DS has multiple players, I would make my male character be mayor



Yeah I too liked making more characters especially for storage purposes, but in WW I only needed one since we shared a house. Also, Nintendo did mention something about making AC3DS available to be bought at the eshop saying it would take longer, but honestly, I would rather have them release the game on the disc(or whatever it's called) and then add it to the eshop later.


----------



## ACking (Jul 8, 2012)

How you become mayor will probably be as soon as you get there your given the position. But, I honestly would like some depth to it. Like earning people's votes, or helping make the town's environment better


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 8, 2012)

ACking said:


> How you become mayor will probably be as soon as you get there your given the position. But, I honestly would like some depth to it. Like earning people's votes, or helping make the town's environment better



earning people's votes will be too political. Not to mention some people aren't to pleased about being the mayor, so they really don't want extra work to become it, besides you automatically become mayor so it's not really a challenge since you will win the election or whatever anyway, so it's not needed. Making the town environment better is just something you do during gameplay and shouldn't be made into a mandatory task.


----------



## ACking (Jul 8, 2012)

.... True. It's just my opinion of something I want. I would like to work for it.


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, i bought up the having to work for the position like doing chores for nook in the old games. except chores for tortimer.
He'll just make you do some chores, then after he's like "oh btw u r mayor nao, enjoy"
or something like that, i just dont want to turn up and be mayor


----------



## Ryan (Jul 9, 2012)

You ride into town on the train, then you talk to Rover and all that. Then when you get into town Tortimer comes to you and says, "YOU ARE THE NEW MAYOR. YOU WILL BE MAYOR WHETHER YOU LIKE OR DON'T LIKE IT." Then you will have three choices to answer that.

Any of these three choices

-Okay

-WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? YOU CRAZY TURTLE?

-No.

If you say yes. You are automatically made mayor
If you choose the second one. Tortimer explains it to you and you become mayor.
If you say no. Tortimer will yell at you and make you become mayor.

Atleast, that's how I think it should happen.


----------



## unique (Jul 9, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Yeah, i bought up the having to work for the position like doing chores for nook in the old games. except chores for tortimer.
> He'll just make you do some chores, then after he's like "oh btw u r mayor nao, enjoy"
> or something like that, i just dont want to turn up and be mayor



this all the way. 



Ryan said:


> You ride into town on the train, then you talk to Rover and all that. Then when you get into town Tortimer comes to you and says, "YOU ARE THE NEW MAYOR. YOU WILL BE MAYOR WHETHER YOU LIKE OR DON'T LIKE IT." Then you will have three choices to answer that.
> 
> Any of these three choices
> 
> ...



ha ha. a bit dry.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 9, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Yeah, i bought up the having to work for the position like doing chores for nook in the old games. except chores for tortimer.
> He'll just make you do some chores, then after he's like "oh btw u r mayor nao, enjoy"
> or something like that, i just dont want to turn up and be mayor



Most likely, the chores will be done after you become mayor to show you what you are now capable of, but I bet the secretary teaches you and possibly introduces you to tortimer along the way.


----------



## unique (Jul 9, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> Most likely, the chores will be done after you become mayor to show you what you are now capable of, but I bet the secretary teaches you and possibly introduces you to tortimer along the way.



what do you mean chores after you become mayor? Then what's the point of that? All the previous versions had you do chores first before you could actually settle into the game. Tortimer would be stupid giving the position of mayor to the player instantly without having the player know the basic mechanics to the game (and I'm talking about new and old players here). Sorry but I don't think it works that way.


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2012)

unique said:


> what do you mean chores after you become mayor? Then what's the point of that? All the previous versions had you do chores first before you could actually settle into the game. Tortimer would be stupid giving the position of mayor to the player instantly without having the player know the basic mechanics to the game (and I'm talking about new and old players here). Sorry but I don't think it works that way.


All previous version you're not the mayor either.
This game has so many new features we've never had, Nintendo is really upping their game, so just chillax and take a breather.
I do think the chores will be before you become mayor, but still, we dont know.


----------



## unique (Jul 10, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> All previous version you're not the mayor either.
> This game has so many new features we've never had, Nintendo is really upping their game, so just chillax and take a breather.
> I do think the chores will be before you become mayor, but still, we dont know.



umm I never said anything about being the mayor in previous versions. All previous versions had you do chores before you could actually play the game. Would seem stupid to have you become the mayor without understanding the mechanics of the game. I mean would you appoint a stranger as mayor without knowing their capabilities in running a town? No I wouldn't think so. I don't mind chores after or before but it just makes more sense as the latter.


----------



## RisingSun (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't think there will be chores.  I think Shizu will teach you how to do things, much like Nook did in the previous versions through his "chores."  I am actually basing my opinion on the latest trailer.  In it, it appears that a selection of villagers and Shizu meet you off the train and talk to you as if you are the mayor.  I think there may be some sort of backstory on your ride in on the tram, probably with Rover talking to you, setting your facial features and telling you a bit of history.


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2012)

unique said:


> umm I never said anything about being the mayor in previous versions. All previous versions had you do chores before you could actually play the game. Would seem stupid to have you become the mayor without understanding the mechanics of the game. I mean would you appoint a stranger as mayor without knowing their capabilities in running a town? No I wouldn't think so. I don't mind chores after or before but it just makes more sense as the latter.


You're not seeing my point so i'm just gonna leave it.



RisingSun said:


> I don't think there will be chores.  I think Shizu will teach you how to do things, much like Nook did in the previous versions through his "chores."  I am actually basing my opinion on the latest trailer.  In it, it appears that a selection of villagers and Shizu meet you off the train and talk to you as if you are the mayor.  I think there may be some sort of backstory on your ride in on the tram, probably with Rover talking to you, setting your facial features and telling you a bit of history.


Yeah, i'm on #TeamNoChores too.
Idk though, I want them, but i dont. its confusing


----------



## unique (Jul 10, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> I don't think there will be chores.  I think Shizu will teach you how to do things, much like Nook did in the previous versions through his "chores."  I am actually basing my opinion on the latest trailer.  In it, it appears that a selection of villagers and Shizu meet you off the train and talk to you as if you are the mayor.  I think there may be some sort of backstory on your ride in on the tram, probably with Rover talking to you, setting your facial features and telling you a bit of history.



Oh I like this idea. But it's just chores is something that has been in every game. It would be like taking a tiny piece of the game away by removing the idea of chores. Not to mention that chores has been the staple way of introducing the player to the gameplay. Oh wells... maybe it's just the nostalgia of working for tom nook in the previous versions..



Bidoof said:


> You're not seeing my point so i'm just gonna leave it.
> 
> 
> Yeah, i'm on #TeamNoChores too.
> Idk though, I want them, but i dont. its confusing



Okay tbh I'm not really seeing YOUR point. Your previous comment was like "I just don't want to turn up and become mayor". Well wouldn't doing chores beforehand fix that situation? And didn't you say that the game would have many "new features"? Then wouldn't chores help old/new players to become accustomed to the new game mechanics?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 10, 2012)

unique said:


> what do you mean chores after you become mayor? Then what's the point of that? All the previous versions had you do chores first before you could actually settle into the game. Tortimer would be stupid giving the position of mayor to the player instantly without having the player know the basic mechanics to the game (and I'm talking about new and old players here). Sorry but I don't think it works that way.



They announce you as mayor, then teach you the basics, you have the title of mayor, but not the freewill until the chores are done.


----------



## unique (Jul 10, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> They announce you as mayor, then teach you the basics, you have the title of mayor, but not the freewill until the chores are done.



I don't mind this but I still prefer chores beforehand. It just makes more sense (to me anyway).


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 10, 2012)

unique said:


> I don't mind this but I still prefer chores beforehand. It just makes more sense (to me anyway).



Yeah I prefer chores before too but after seeing the trailer I think it's the other


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 10, 2012)

I would love chores, and I can see it happening but I also want it more simple, like Shizu or Tormiter teaching us the basics.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 27, 2012)

if being mayor means sleeping at my job without anyone yelling at me to wake up and start working, sign me up!


----------

